# Biting my legs when out walking!



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Day 4 of Barney walking outside and he continues to enjoy pouncing on my legs as we walk. Usually its when we are on larger grassy areas, rather than on the pavement. Its incredibly annoying and painful. I thought he may have been tired/hungry but it makes little difference either way. I guess he might be over excited in the big wide world but I cant simply ignore him or put him in another room. 

I know I have mentioned this elsewhere recently but I've just returned from another attempt at a walk with him and am fed up with him right now so any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Pups learn very quickly what they do which can earn them a reaction so the very best thing to do is put on some stout trousers and just totally ignore him when he does it - doing much else in terms of reaction can actually end up rewarding him for doing it and increasing the frequency. 

You could also try taking a toy along so when you get to a green space maybe stop and have a rest and give him a toy to play with if he wishes - just make sure you don't end up producing the toy when he pounces on your legs or you end up being a toy dispenser on demand


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I would practice really short lead walks - just down to the end of the road and back, before he gets his teeth through your trousers! 
2nd posted an excellent thread on teaching nice lead walking (in that case regarding pulling, but would work just as well with biting) basically aim on 5 steps of walking without him biting and then reward him (she used a clicker - if you reckon you can juggle lead, treats and clicker go for it, but otherwise a - not too excited - BINGO! and a treat work as well!) put in a command - I use 'nice walking' with mine when he is getting the idea - hopefully he'll be looking at you waiting for that treat rather than looking at your ankles and thinking of blood. When he can reliably do 5 steps - try for 10 and build up slowly. When you get home after your very short walk,have a couple of minutes fun game with him.
Have to say Dotty is better at walking if she has something in her mouth - otherwise she yoyo bounces incessantly. Hence I used to let her hold a fold of her lead as a little pup and sometimes (when my patience is low) now I let her carry a toy. Anthing for ana easy life


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you both. I do wear jeans which ought to be stout enough, and it really is hard to ignore him when he's doing this. I wondered if I tied his lead to a post on the sea front when he does it and turned away from him, if that would help? I meant to take a toy today but forgot! Silly mummy. I'll try and see if he will carry a toy down there too. 

Marzi I do all that and he's fine, it's when we get to an open space that he tends to go berserk after a few moments. I wondered if it was all too overwhelming for him? 

I'm afraid that I'm missing out on off lead walks as he's not done any yet as his behaviour is so crazy I'd never trust him off the lead. Am I walking him too much and he's tired? He's probably had maybe 20 minutes today, in 2 attempts, he's 3 months next week - I can't think a few extra minutes would make much difference? 


I'll go find 2ndhandgal post on lead walking, thank you ☺


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

All the advice sounds good to me, I am here primarily because I am perplexed by your using the word stout to describe jeans or trousers.  Here the person in the trousers could be stout, possibly because they drank too much stout, but their trousers could only be heavy, thick, rugged, durable, substantial.....but never stout.

I know I will be dressed down for this, but with Rufus I went old school and and gave up on the positive stuff and corrected him, not overly harshly, when he was a pest like that. It did work but I have to live with the guilt.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I wonder if (knowing when it's likely) you can very quickly anticipate this behaviour and do something to distract him immediately - a command and treat, 'watch' or 'look' command with a treat on eye contact (hold treat up by your eye at first). Throwing treats away from you with a 'find it' command. Oh and wellies 
Do you have a long training lead? That might be good if you don't want to let him off just now. Or what about an early (you say he wakes at 5.30 ) trip to the dreaded puppy park to do safe off lead?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh im up now Marion, at 5.30 , and he's eaten and peed and this is my time to go back to bed for a couple of hours! No way do I have the enthusiasm to drive to that scary puppy park at this time of the morning! But I could try and anticipate his biting action - I'll work on that. 

Aah Fairlie, you foreigners eh! Yes stout is a confusing word I can see...  
I have shouted NOOOO at him but it makes no difference in that situation. Someone did the Cesar Milan finger snap (not on his face) and SSH and that worked briefly. Weirdly my friend took his lead yesterday and he still went for my legs and not hers. 

Thank you both x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Lou try apple spray on your legs, maybe he thinks they look like tasty bones or chair legs  x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It sounds like he is getting a great game and shouting "no" and the dreaded Ceaser poke are all reactions. Distraction if you catch him before or total ignoring are your best bet - think of it as short term pain to stop the habit and stop the longer term pain as he gets bigger and stronger if you have not stopped the habit.

Rising to Fairlies bait  telling off has risks to it - mild tellings off will probably be ignored and count as attention. A telling off with enough force to stop the behaviour runs the risk of really scaring the dog. He may then decide to stop the behaviour as you intend - but equally he may decide the scary thing is you, the lead, the open space, the child walking past, almost anything.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> Lou try apple spray on your legs, maybe he thinks they look like tasty bones or chair legs  x


They are my best (only decent!) feature  But yes apple spray my jeans is a good idea! X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok 2ndhandgal, I will distract and try and ignore him, and will wear boots today too. In order to get space from him when he does this and then turn my back on him, his training lead can be attached safely to a post or anything and I could just move a few steps away - do you think that's a good idea?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Being your best feature Lou you don't want chewed legs it's not a good look. If all else fails try learning to walk on your hands then your legs are out of reach of Barney, but remember to wear trousers and not a skirt after all it is Brighton  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Haha! I just choked on my toast thank you very much! Still, it stopped Barney in his tracks so maybe that's what's needed on the walks - me choking and spluttering and laughing! X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I think he must have known I was cross with him as it seems he tried to disguise his face last night -


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

You don't need toast to make you do that just imagine everyone else walking on there hands and all the sights you might see that will keep you laughing the entire walk  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

or throwing up....  x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Some sights in brighton can make you do that without them standing on there hands
Whats the brown fury thing he has on his head? X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Its his bedtime bear. I learnt from day one that having a squeaky toy on my bed to play with was NOT a good idea! So he plays with this fluffy bear while I'm watching a bit of tv in bed while he settles down for the night - well, till 5/5.30 (or 4 am yesterday  ) x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I've had my challenges with lead walking and this past week on vacation has been worse (I think too many disruptions moving around, strange places, new people). Beemer got to the point of lunging at people and other dogs. As I didn't really have the time or the safe space while on vacation to try training with treats, I got a gentle leader. This is the second training tool I swear by. Poochie bells being the first. Within seconds Lexi was loose leash walking and Beemer took a little longer - and this was with my nine year old niece trying it out the first time with each dog separately. When I took both of them for a long walk that night, I finally understood what a real loose leash feels like. It minimally restricts them from opening their mouth all of the way but they don't need to on a walk. They drank while having it on. They got treats no problem. They even played with each other wearing it. 
So why the long advert for the gentle leader? I think it will give you a lot more control, which will help you relax more on the walk, which will make you enjoy the walk more, which will make Barney enjoy it more, which will lead to better behavior from Barney, which will give you more control - and so on. We carry our tensions, frustrations, worries, fears, excitement, enjoyment with us and they feel it. Perhaps he is biting as his way of helping you calm down (Lexi often does this to Beemer on a walk). There could be a whole host of reasons as others have mentioned. The key is to find ways to change yourself which leads to a change in his behavior. Cannot tell you how many times I relearn this with my two. 
Oh and maybe walk faster so he is more focused on moving at this point. As he goes out more and more he will learn the world is much more interesting than your leg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

The squeaky one can become very irritating when your trying to watch something , but they seem to find the knack of doing that when ever you settle like mine always want to go outside just as I sit down for dinner .
5.30 is good, Sid had me up this morning at 3.30 but then he did sleep on his own last night and not a peep from him for 4.5 hrs 
Poor Molly slept upstairs with me last night she had the grumps ( seasonal mood swing) . I think she just wanted a break from him!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Lexi&Beemer, I will look into that. My hesitation is that my previous aggressive dog had to wear a muzzle when we went into parks or on the beach, to stop him going for other dogs. He spent most of the walk trying to push it off his mouth. I guess the gentle leader might be different though? I will bear it in mind if this continues. Hopefully the other suggestions will work though... paws crossed


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh 3.30 Nicki is ghastly - I'm not good at these disrupted nights and getting very ratty and tired! Hope Molly's season is going well - how long does it go on for? x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

You sound like Molly she likes her sleep and prefers it unbroken . She's in season for 3 weeks poor Molly,but she's very clean hardly any mess at all, just off her food and very moody but I think this is quiet normal x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Aah bless her. I had a yorkie years ago who had a litter of wee pups, all of which we sold and then my yorkie was run over  Anyhow, my point is how ideas about training, dealing with bitches in season, having litters etc has changed so much, like child rearing I guess...

Grumble Grumble old woman moan! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Janey153 said:


> Ok 2ndhandgal, I will distract and try and ignore him, and will wear boots today too. In order to get space from him when he does this and then turn my back on him, his training lead can be attached safely to a post or anything and I could just move a few steps away - do you think that's a good idea?


I would not tie him to a post and move out of his reach, he may get more frantic fearing you are actually so MAD with him that you are abandoning him.
Are these open spaces which are not safe for him to be off lead? Mine were off lead from as soon as they could walk to an open space. Baby puppies generally want to be close to you so much easier to establish a recall than when they are thug teenage puppies.
If he has to be on lead Mazzapoo 's suggestion of throwing kibble, doing watch me exercises and wearing wellies are all brilliant.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry about your Yorkie Lou, that must have been awful.  

The gentle leader worked like a charm on our lab/shepard Max, so we bought one for Rufus which he could easily remove before we could stand back upright.  They have nothing to do with muzzles, they are just slack horse halters for dogs that snug up when they try to pull. They are a humane and fabulous training tool, I just wish I didn't have a Houdini.

2nd I take your point completely, but the idea of Rufus being afraid of anything is quite laughable. I think like with most things it is a matter of really knowing your own dog.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer tries more than Lexi to take it off. I think mostly new because he quickly forgets. I also do more stops and let him sniff and pee to his hearts content. It's not a muzzle. They can bite with it on quite easily but it allows you more control. 
Fairlie Beemer did a Houdini on my sister and got loose on the mouth piece when she took them for a walk while I was gone. She freaked out because she couldn't figure out how to get it back on. But once off its just an extended leash (why I like it). I guess Lexi just sat there with a "you idiot" look on her face. My sister attributed it to being directed at Beemer. I'm not so sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah the old ones didn't have that safety bit to extend it, I know it is safe now, but I am serious when I say Rufus will just *NOT* wear one. I'm sure I've told the story of his "guarenteed unescapable" car harness which he got out of before I could exit the parking lot at Petsmart. It made its return easy enough though.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Marzi, the tying to the post sounds worse than I mean really. It was more a case of copying the turning around and ignoring, or putting him in another room that I thought might work. I'd still be standing next to me but he couldnt get to my legs! However, we were out today with my son and his dog and Barney was pretty well behaved, sitting like a normal dog (something unheard of for me!) in a pub garden, and a tea room too (well, it is fathers day...). A little play on the grass and as soon as he started to go for me I threw a squeaky toy and that distracted him. A short walk just now and he did the same thing on the way back so I just picked him up and that stopped the game.

Throwing kibble (or whatever the raw food equivalent is) seems like a treat for bad behaviour, doesnt it?

I will look into the gentle leader though for some reason feel reluctant - it feels like I'm marking him as dangerous unwieldy dog... hmm, though on second thoughts, at times that what he seems like!

Thank you all  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Picking him up is an option while he is still small.
Throwing treats is not rewarding him, if you do it before he gets bitey... you have to watch and pick up the behaviour before it occurs....
Raw food equivalent - dried fish skins cut into little bits....
It will get better honestly.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Marzi! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I had the same thoughts as you about the gentle leader. What I realized though is that it mostly helps me. Helps me from being tense. Helps me from trying to anticipate their movements. Helps me enjoy being on a walk with them. Other than the occasional attempts by Beemer to shake it off, I don't do anything other than attempt to keep the leash from tangling up in their legs because there is so much slack. The surprising thing is that they don't pull like they did when I didn't use the gentle leader on our drive back. My dad was able to hold onto them without them lunging for me while I made a pit stop and they would just sit next to him as well. And if I had to do it over I would have used it when they were puppies so they would get accustomed to it earlier. I guess for me I just see it like any other training aide (poochie bells, clicker) that helps me help them learn a behavior that does make all of our lives better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Lexi&Beemer. I can understand how it would stop a dog pulling, but not how it would stop him hurling himself at my legs!
I think I can guess when he's about to go for his lead and/or me,so I'm going to try throwing something yummy ahead of him and see how that works. I'll report back!.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well two short walks today began well and then turned into the usual hurling on to my legs. I gave him fish skin treats and bits of sausage, and threw his squeaky toy which seemed to excite him more thereby causing more pouncing. I don't know why it annoys me so much, but I'm beginning to dread walking him. 

Later I gave him a bath which seemed to calm him down!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah Lou nothing like a good bath to calm you down. Maybe consider after walking Barney you have a bath , candles and wine then it won't matter how bad the walk is. 
Oh yeah Barney looks as though he's enjoying it, wet and cute  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

He looks gorgeous!! Do you have a candelabra over your bath? How absolutely fantastic darling!

Does he like to carry a ball yet? Marzi prescribed one for Poppy as a voluntary muzzle to stop her scavenging.

What time of day is it happening - could he be due a nap? The outside world is such an exciting and stimulating place and they have little self control  

I wonder if you could do some short practices in the garden with tasty tidbits for lack of leg contact. Maybe he just has exquisite taste Lou, you did say you have good legs - are they cabriole or Queen Ann?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

No Marion it's not a candelabra it Lou's leg rack so when she shares her bath with Barney her legs are out of reach


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! Well that'll be it, he wants to taste the forbidden fruit 

That's just set me thinking, maybe she should smear her nice pins with something vile to dissuade his ardour


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> No Marion it's not a candelabra it Lou's leg rack so when she shares her bath with Barney her legs are out of reach


Yes, if I ever dare to bathe with the little sod, that's what I'm going to have to do! x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha! Well that'll be it, he wants to taste the forbidden fruit
> 
> That's just set me thinking, maybe she should smear her nice pins with something vile to dissuade his ardour


Bitter apple spray is doing sod all I'm afraid!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mazzapoo said:


> He looks gorgeous!! Do you have a candelabra over your bath? How absolutely fantastic darling! *Actually I do have a candelabra with (very dusty!) candles in it. It's such a nice bath, I should try using it more!
> *
> Does he like to carry a ball yet? Marzi prescribed one for Poppy as a voluntary muzzle to stop her scavenging. *I tried his favourite squeaky toy but he'd only walk a little way, drop it and hurl himself on to my legs again *
> 
> ...


 *We do have plenty of practices in the garden and the house and mostly its fine, apart from in the morning when he tries to pull my pyjamas down  Queen Ann I think *


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think Barney is trying to fly his Rufus/Dudley/Poppy colours by the sounds of it. All I can advise is to teach him fetch and prepare yourself for a LOT of activity.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Bitter apple spray is doing sod all I'm afraid!


Then it's walking on the hands then


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I know I should say and I'm sure it's not but you make it sound hilarious Lou,I have to see Barney in action  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh maybe you can help Nicki! 
He does all the right things in the garden, fetch and drop, , sit, lie down say hello and we just began 'say please' but he's a maniac outside. I'll despair at times! And so not helped by disturbed nights


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I would have thought if he is walked with other dogs they would be a distraction to him. Maybe when he can get with Molly he can go off lead and chase her legs, she's pretty much got use to Sid hanging off of one so another pup won't bother herx


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Just had a thought maybe he has agoraphobia! Lol x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He needs a doggy friend to chew on instead


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, he'd be distracted walking with other dogs, hopefully. Though today Bundle) Chrissie) was out with Alfie, his brother, at the same beastly puppy park, and he and she were 'attacked ' by some unruly monster of a giant dog. I'm really wondering at times what I've let myself in for


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

It will be fine Lou, just need to find a park with friendly dogs. Mind you i recently had a run in with a rather unfriendly human. x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

OK - how about a change of tack with himself when out and about and try some proper focused lead walking training 

http://www.pawsitivelydogs.co.uk/300peck.pdf

Will need lots and lots of rewards but only need to be tiny so something like tiny slivers of chicken would work well. Hopefully if he is working for his food he will forget all about jumping on you. If he does just totally ignore and start the lead walking again from very begining.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks 2ndhandgal, I'll read through that tomorrow x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

We've made it to Hove lawns (by the beach), with the minimum of annoying biting! I can't tell you how much this pleases me
Now to return home again..  


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Well done Lou, now just to get home. Hope the winds behind you  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hmm, not quite so good on the way back. I took him on to the pebbly beach briefly and he started again, so that seemed to set him off for the 5 minutes walk home. Still, some progress at least to start with!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh good baby steps first and before you know it you'll wonder what all the fuss was about! 
Your lucky to have a sea walk, I just love the sea and can't wait to be able to put these two in the car and get down to seaford. 
Oh well not long to wait just over 2 weeks and we can go out


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Seaford - or Brighton, or both! Looking forward to it x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I probably know seaford better, I think the doggies are going to love it ! Us to of course


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Seaford sounds lovely, I was reading miss darcy's latest adventures in Seaford this morning and it looks fab! X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Tuesday afternoons are my granny days and I really don't know who is more annoying at times. I'm knackered and I still have 2 hours of this to go
(just having good a rant!)


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Lou I totally sympathise with you , I don't look after mine very often! When they do come round it's manic they're both scatter brains and what with the two poos as well. I feel like I'm having a breakdown by the time they've gone


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh im so glad you understand! I'm currently sitting in the car outside my sons house, both grandchild and Barney are asleep and I'm enjoying the silence! (even though I'll get told off for letting her sleep after 3.00!). I'm just too old for all this noise and constant questioning - why is that car beeping, will the other car beep back, which car is beeping, what are you doing, why etc etc. 

I can't wait for my evening vodka(s) and cigarette(s)!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, we're all bloody knackered! X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

They're funny, sometimes you just have to laugh or you'll cry. 
I burnt myself the other day on the kettle and all I got from Lexie was, nanna told you not to play with the kettle 
Ah don't they just look adorable when they're sleeping, if only they slept till they went home lol . 
Enjoy you well earned drink  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

They're such smart arses aren't they?! 
Now I've got Kim the collie plus Barney and Lucille to deal with, still at least I found a dribble of wine to see me through the next hour and 10 minutes - not that I'm counting of course.. X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I bet you've one eye on them 3 and the other safely fixed on the clock.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm far too old for all this malarkey! Give me back my peace and quiet! X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Not to rub salt in the wounds but it's so quiet here Molly's is just plodding about happy to do her own thing and Sid has been asleep for 3.5 hrs  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've gone right off you! 

We're watching some rather annoying American cartoon, Kim is trying to avoid Barney and I'm having to make sure he doesn't pee in the house or eat any more toys. Should sleep well tonight! X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Ha ha! I'm sure mine will be active tonight, Molly has tried to wake Sid by pushing a toy up to his snout but he's not having any of it. 
If Barney doesn't sleep you will! 

Do you find the house training harder when there's to many thing to distract him, trouble is they get over excited bit like me when I'm out shopping


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh how I yearn for the days when I have some grandchildren to lament about too.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Fairlie have day with mine and a dozen cockapoos would feel like a walk in the park


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

People keep warning me they are a double blessing. You're blessed when they come and blessed when they go.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

That's good fairlie just about sums it up. Good in small doses unlike wine


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Shopping is a distant memory now, apart from a quick scoot round Waitrose! 
I hope we all sleep well tonight := x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> Fairlie have day with mine and a dozen cockapoos would feel like a walk in the park


I second that! X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Any consolation Lou mine are now awake been out for a wee, sat a listened to my neighbour playing the piano which was amusing ( get yourself one it might keep Barney quiet) now they're back in racing around like a couple of crazy mutts . Whoops Sid just peed on my rug , too much excitement .


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh dear! And for me Barney is sleeping and if his recent pattern is to go by he's likely to be quiet now till err, 5.30 am! X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Mine too AGAIN! At least you get a peaceful eveningx


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Serves you right! This was my afternoon!


----------

